# Wow Marks @ Spencers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Marks & Spencer today announces plans to open its first store in the Dandy Mega Mall in Cairo later this year – the first time the retailer will enter into the Egyptian market, in conjunction with its franchise partner Al Futtaim.

Marks & Spencer intends to open its first store in Egypt at the Dandy Mega Mall – a popular shopping destination in the nation's capital Cairo. Trading over 2,600 square metres, the new store will offer a selection of family fashion, beauty and home products. Under an existing franchise agreement with Al Futtaim Group, the store opens doors to Egyptian customers within the next 12 months.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

